# looking to sell 2 of my guns.. what are they worth?



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

i'm looking to sell 2 of my guns, to put towards two new guns..
what shpuld i be looking to sell them for?
beretta 96 .40
winchester 94AE .44

also i know my guns are in great condition, but how do i tell the condition of someone elses used gun?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The first step is to work all of the functions of the gun. Pull the slide back and note how it feels. You are looking for ample resistance from the recoil spring. As the gun increases in caliber it generally will increase in how much resistance the recoil spring offers. If the slide is easy to rack rearwards then it is indicative of a worn recoil spring and a high round count.

Work any of the buttons and controls on the gun. The magazine release should be smooth, the slide release should hold the slide back properly and any external safeties should have good positive feel engaging and disengaging the safety.

Semi-autos have a number of wear points so a number of wear marks on moving parts is normal. However, if there are large points that are polished and have the finish removed then this is indicative of heavy usage. In extremely hard use conditions the gun will actually develop valleys and ridges where there is metal-on-metal contact. While this doesn't make the gun inaccurate or unsafe, it is letting you know that the gun has had ALOT of rounds through it.

Holster wear is generally marks from contact with the holster on the slide and front portion of the frame. The muzzle end of the slide will show the most wear especially on the edges. It is purely cosmetic wear and does not affect the mechanical operation of the gun.
:smt1099

Look the gun over for excessive copper shavings and powder residue. This usually means the owner was lazy in cleaning the gun.


----------



## Bgreg (Jan 29, 2010)

One place to look for gun values is on GunBroker.com. Look at completed sales for like items to get an idea what yours may be worth.


----------

